# Hi from SE Houston



## mwrose777 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi,

Stumbled onto this forum while searching for a boat. Looked like a cool place so I thought I'd sign up!

Former kayaker, and we have a 19' Shoalwater Cat, but I'm searching for a Gheenoe NMZ, Riverhawk or similar close-ish to home for fly fishing.

Been fishing west bay my whole life with my dad and grandfather, and now I have a 6 month old son to keep the tradition going. Wanting to get the small boat for solo fly trips around the coast and other small waters. Thanks for reading!


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome from a fellow Texan


----------



## Ripit (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome from another Texan.


----------



## mwrose777 (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Ripit said:


> Welcome from another Texan.


Look at the Solo Skiff. I have Mitzi 15 but not sure it is good solo style.
Greetings from Sugar Land, Tx


----------



## mwrose777 (Mar 8, 2016)

backcast said:


> Look at the Solo Skiff. I have Mitzi 15 but not sure it is good solo style.
> Greetings from Sugar Land, Tx


Thanks, I've eye balled the solo skiff, but I want the option to take the wife, or the kiddo when he's a bit older. Also want to be able to slap an I-pilot on the front eventually. I don't think the solo skiff is for me.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

welcome aboard


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from another newbie from Texas!


----------

